# crock jar fermenter



## jamesngalveston (Feb 11, 2014)

was giving this today in a trade...going to use for primary...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 11, 2014)

oops forgot the pic..


----------



## JohnT (Feb 12, 2014)

James, 

Nice Crock!

My concern would be that it is ceramic and that is a rather porous material and, therefore, hard to get sanitized.

I would use it for pickles or home-made sour kraut instead.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 12, 2014)

my guess would be that it has a nice smooth glaze to keep from absorbing anything. how good that glaze still is could be another question altogether. 

Pickles or kimchi seems like a natural choice for that crock. How much volume is it? does the 10 mean 10 gallons?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a 5 gallon crock that I use to make wine vinegar. Works great. Anyone pay attention to the price of good wine vinegar, particularly the ones that are "flavored" with herbs and such? They can be $15-20 for a 12 oz. bottle, or $35-$45 for the equivalent of a 28 oz. bottle of wine. You can make a great vinegar at home with wines that you are not crazy about for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 12, 2014)

Rocky said:


> I have a 5 gallon crock that I use to make wine vinegar. Works great. Anyone pay attention to the price of good wine vinegar, particularly the ones that are "flavored" with herbs and such? They can be $15-20 for a 12 oz. bottle, or $35-$45 for the equivalent of a 28 oz. bottle of wine. You can make a great vinegar at home with wines that you are not crazy about for a fraction of the cost.


 

I got to be honest Rocky, the thought of having acetobacterium anywhere in my house scares the SH#T out of me. Call me paranoid.


----------



## Scott (Feb 12, 2014)

I have used that and a 5 gal they do work great to ferm in, the only drawback is the weight while cleaning.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 12, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I got to be honest Rocky, the thought of having acetobacterium anywhere in my house scares the SH#T out of me. Call me paranoid.



Yeah, JohnT, that is a concern but my wine is in the basement and the vinegar crock is in the kitchen with a wood top. I suppose some intrepid bacterium could travel that far but so far, so good.


----------



## WaterWolf (Feb 13, 2014)

Also be careful with the glaze on old antique ceramic. Some used to use lead in the glaze that could be leached out by the alcohol in your wine. I wouldn't make wine in anything other than glass, food grade plastic or stainless steel.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 13, 2014)

WaterWolf said:


> Also be careful with the glaze on old antique ceramic. Some used to use lead in the glaze that could be leached out by the alcohol in your wine. I wouldn't make wine in anything other than glass, food grade plastic or stainless steel.



That is a good point. Also, I think it is not so much the alcohol, but the acidity of wine that can foster the leaching.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> oops forgot the pic..



Great picture James did you take that?


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't believe he took that picture. I seen the very same picture on the internet, http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/9271788


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow...that is the exact same pic.....hmmmmm...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 14, 2014)

I did not take it..i refrenced it when i was looking up the one i bought, and renamed it, when i posted i posted the one i refrenced too. 
I am truly sorry for posting a pic of a crock jar that i did not take..
It is unexcusable and should be punishable by law.
I quess we should start scrutinizing every pic and post, to make sure they are accurate and not false as mine was..
I am truly sorry if any one lost any sleep about this post.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 14, 2014)

runningwolf i did not take it , but you all ready know that, thats why you asked..amazing how we spend our time...isnt it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2014)

Why James am I sensing a little hostility? 

You know when you want to run a a line ya gotta roll with the punches.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 14, 2014)

hummm, hostility...why did you look it up...are was it by chance...lol
i am not hostile at all..are worried about who post pics of what...are you.
i am sure you just happened to have that bookmarked...

fact is,, as i said...it was a refrneced photo..there is hundreds of crock jars...it was the one that was just like mine.


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2014)

When you do not reference someone else's work or pictures that is copy write infringement. We always advise members to always use references when copying someone else's work or picture. 

And the word is OR not ARE,


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 14, 2014)

James why didn't you just take a picture Instead of copy and paste like you blasted people for the other day. I think these were your words "im not figuring out anything..
where is there research on a non grape wine. not a recipe, not a copy paste". Had you just taken a picture, folks would not have questioned you. I know you can as you took a picture of your kitchen back in the fall if it really a picture you took.

We're still waiting for your pictures of your finds from your metal detector.


----------

